# Good reading about options



## darkone (2 July 2008)

Hello all im new to the forum and this is my 1st post

my question

does any one know where i  can find good reading information regarding options, i find that when ever i do a Google search on this sort of thing all that comes up  are wealth creations systems( wealth creation scams) that are going to make me rich beyond my wildest dreams. which from what i can tell most are talking about basic option strategies.. cover call writing etc. i have found a lot of books on shears ands stock at the library and book store as well but not to much info on options, so if any one knows of any good books or any good websites that would be grate.


----------



## Timmy (2 July 2008)

*Re: Good Reading*

Have a search here for posts by wayneL and Sails, and look through the Derivatives section of this forum - you will find great info on the posts themselves and you will also find heaps of references to books etc.


----------



## Timmy (2 July 2008)

Here are some links to good info

This thread, Options Mentoring 

and this one
How to learn options


----------



## Timmy (2 July 2008)

Also,



wayneL said:


> A great start is to read the several tomes that are almost universally recommended by long term survivors of option trading.
> 
> From novice to advanced;
> Options by Guy Bower
> ...


----------



## darkone (2 July 2008)

thanks guys this should keep me busy


----------



## Vondelpark (2 July 2008)

Agree that two books you must have are Natenburg (options traders bible) and MacMillan.

that will help get you on the way.

Too much stuff on the net is wishy washy in that you get distracted by other stuff around it.  

Buy the books, read and re-read.  

I reckon I have read Natenburg 15-20 times...and i haven't read it in 5 years!


----------



## darkone (2 July 2008)

Yeah im more keen on reading books than any thing. All the information I read on line is just a sales pitch. I am lucky as I am a personal banker and my company made me do basic options training which relate to the products we have, the thing is it has left me with more questions than answers in regards to to how I can use this information to benfit.


----------



## Vondelpark (2 July 2008)

Dark,

I am in the same boat about FX Trading - while I know many of the fundamentals about it, there seems like an overload of info over the net about FX Trading (and the associated TA).  I am biding my time until some books i ordered arrive from the states.

Incidently, the book you want from Natenberg is 'Option Pricing and Volatility' his 1994 book.   

Also, a good tip too is buy it from Amazon.  It is $41 USD there.....we are near parity so you pay about $43 and then shipping so it will be about $60 odd bucks, or alternatively you can go to dymocks and get slugged $90.

So there you go, there is your first good trade although there is some theta in the US ordered book.

Good luck.  

You will learn to love volatility.


----------



## darkone (3 July 2008)

Vondelpark said:


> Dark,
> 
> I am in the same boat about FX Trading - while I know many of the fundamentals about it, there seems like an overload of info over the net about FX Trading (and the associated TA).  I am biding my time until some books i ordered arrive from the states.
> 
> ...




let me know how your reserch goes with fx trading, what good books you founds etc etc, as this will be the next thing i start reserching about.as fx trading an options on fx are my bread and butter at work, yet i still only have very limited experince on the subject


----------

